# B&S 5hp mower won't start



## simon in va (Oct 11, 2004)

My Briggs and Stratton 5hp lawn mower will not start. I added fuel and oil (synthetic 5w-30) and ran it for about 10 minutes. I stopped it for 1 min and went to restart. The pull cord comes out about 4 inches and stops completely, it won't let me pull it. There is no debris by the blade (which doesn't spin either). Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the recoil pull starter may be jammed or the starter dogs.... the two pieces of plastic that catches in the cup may have jammed or something. now take off the cover. it should be three or four bolts. just to make sure it ain't the engine pull the stop lever like you would to stop it and try to spin the flywheel. if it moves freely it isn't the engine just to make sure. now check the pull starter if its hung and doesn't move take it apart and check the dogs and the coil, cord and all. if it's all fine looking spray it with wd-40 and put it back together because it might have been stuck. if something is wrong, broken replace it but it could be the cord is stuck.the flywheel brake stays on when not in use so it could be that it stays on somehow so check that first. take the cover off and pull on the lever whatching it to make sure it works to, if it don't its the cable or the spring is worn out or popped of or something. make sure that the lever is held down when starting or it won't start or move much for that matter.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

iw ould say there is either a snag in the line or it is being hung up on somthing the the shroud


----------

